# Gentoo + Bluetooth + SIXAXIS?

## poly_poly-man

I just got my new bluetooth adapter in the mail - standard 2.0 device.

Using directions here, I was able to do a few cool things with it... including borrowing my sister's cell phone, making a connection to it, and l2pinging it (no more).

So, my sixaxis (the reason I bought this thing) still is usb-only... here's what I tried:

1. instructions here... sixpair seems to work... hidd works (after enabling the USE flag and turning off /etc/init.d/bluetooth), but dmesg only sez: "input: Sony Computer Entertainment Wireless Controller as /class/input/input8", with no joystick device, no hidraw device, etc. being created.

2. http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.bluez.devel/14354 - not sure exactly what to do... tried copying the hid thing to input - doesn't work.

so.... how do I do this?

It seems that I need bluez to support device initiated connection for hid with this particular device... any tips?

EDIT: I'll post back here after my nightly sync and emerge -uDNv world - I just enabled the "bluetooth" USE flag, I'll let that catch it, then I'll install kdebluetooth.

EDIT2: hcidump, from right after unplugging, using sixpair.c first, until the lights (and the messages) stop: http://omploader.org/vb2F3

----------

## sugar

hey

I was thinking about this the other day. I hear there's a windows driver for the controller. I don't know if it's bluetooth or just usb. Also, YDL for the ps3 must come with a driver that would enable the controller. It might also be open source. Have you thought about getting a copy of that and compiling it for x86? I doubt it will work, but it might get the ball rolling??

----------

## pdw_hu

Well I haven't tried Bluetooth with it yet, but if i just plug into an USB slot it detects it:

usb 4-1.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 4-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Sony PLAYSTATION(R)3 Controller as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.1/4-1.1:1.0/input/input8

input: USB HID v1.11 Joystick [Sony PLAYSTATION(R)3 Controller] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.1

Do you absolutely need wireless? :)

----------

## Monkeh

 *pdw_hu wrote:*   

> Well I haven't tried Bluetooth with it yet, but if i just plug into an USB slot it detects it:
> 
> usb 4-1.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
> 
> usb 4-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> ...

 

Not all SX features are supported via USB.

----------

## pdw_hu

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> Not all SX features are supported via USB.

 

For example? I doubt any PC/Emulator games support the motion sensor.

----------

## poly_poly-man

actually, it's all supported on the hidraw interface in USB...

...are you saying that I might be able to get the sensors as joystick axes or something?

Works fine on USB... the whole point is to get it across bluetooth!

YDL found a hack solution: http://www.yellowdog-board.com/viewtopic.php?p=14497 ... ntm the fact that the PS3's hardware is a bit weird...

The problem with that is that in gentoo, hidd doesn't want to start without pulling bluetooth in, then promptly dying. 

Killing bluetooth, then running hidd --nocheck.... recognizes it, and a line in my dmesg says it's now at /class/input/input18 or so (different numbers every time, of course)... unfortunately, nothing makes it register on joyday or hidraw...  :Sad: 

I read there might be a way through either udev or dbus to allow the controller to connect - If I don't care about security, and I just want every hid to connect no problem, is there an easy way to do this?

----------

## poly_poly-man

Okay, more fun...

I unplug it, and out of nowhere (it hadn't done this before), KDE pops up with a thing asking me if I wanted to allow the Playstation 3 Controller... I said yes... big mistake. It became only an input device (no joystick or hidraw interface), meaning that the left thumb stick became my mouse (the cursor got stuck, twitching in the middle of the screen - moving my mouse brought it back there), and hitting any button crashed the X server (there goes my kvm...).

Am I getting closer? or farther away?

----------

## pdw_hu

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> ...are you saying that I might be able to get the sensors as joystick axes or something?

 

Sorry, I can't help with your bluetooth woes, but the whole point of the sixaxis is that if you tilt or turn the controller it moves the character/weapon/vehicle etc. in games. In games which support it of course and I believe those are only on the PS3 (which I use it with).

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *pdw_hu wrote:*   

>  *poly_poly-man wrote:*   ...are you saying that I might be able to get the sensors as joystick axes or something? 
> 
> Sorry, I can't help with your bluetooth woes, but the whole point of the sixaxis is that if you tilt or turn the controller it moves the character/weapon/vehicle etc. in games. In games which support it of course and I believe those are only on the PS3 (which I use it with).

  yeah... probably just the hidraw interface.

I'm actually working on that a bit.... it's pretty easy to work with if you assume that no one both rotates and moves it at the same time  :Very Happy: 

----------

